
Nazis in our classes: 50-year-old lesson about fascism still terrifying us today - mrfusion
https://medium.com/lucid-nightmare/nazis-in-our-classes-the-50-year-old-lesson-about-fascism-still-terrifying-us-today-839c3222dc23
======
pmiller2
[https://outline.com/Cvsfxq](https://outline.com/Cvsfxq) for those who don't
have and / or don't want to login to Medium to read this.

~~~
siberianbear
For me, your link gave an error: "Something went wrong. We're sorry. This page
failed to Outline."

------
photonemitter
Or just open it in private mode. The free articles thing seems to be cookie-
dependent

